# excessive eye boogers



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

so i've noticed both of my dogs in the morning will have this around their eyes after they wake up... it seemed like it was going away, but this morning it seemed worse.. thoughts?

my male had it around both eyes this morning


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It could be a few things......
conjunctivitis, If the eye is red and irritated then that would be my first guess. Buy some Terramycin that you can get over the counter. They sell it at feed stores or some pet stores or get it online. Use it twice a day for 1 week and the eyes should clear up. IF not then it could be a Sinus infection. 
Terramycin Ophthalmic Ointment : Eye Antibiotic For Dogs & Cats - 1800PetMeds

I have not been able to clear up a sinus infection with antibiotics I can get with out a prescription. I have tried Cephalexin that I can get with out a prescription and normally that cures most infections but Sinus infections I have had to get stronger antibiotic from the vet. You can try treating with terramycin but if that does not work then go to the vet for stronger antibiotics.
I had to dogs get sinus infections and they were really hard to get rid of and the dogs were on meds for over 10 days.
You can get cephalexin over the counter here is a link
Fish Flex Forte, 500 mg Cephalexin x 100 Capsules, Non-prescription - Non Prescription - Lambert Vet Supply
Good luck


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i'll give the Terramycin a try because i did notice my males eye was red a few of days ago when it first started... 

and i havent noticed any symptoms from a sinus infection.. nothing coming out the nose or sneezing


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

this sucks.. Terramycin is a prescription drug in CA only.. anything else over the counter?? dont really wanna spend the $35 just so the doc can prescribe this stuff


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

well, i was talking to my roommate about it and he's leaning more towards a sinus infection.. because he's said he's seen conjunctivis in dogs before and he said the eye lid swells up a little and sags


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Really? you cannot order it online?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I would bet on a sinus infection and most times you do not see sneezing or dripping from the nose.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

could possibly have entropien(sp), like "rolling eyelids".
idk i cant tell in the pic but is very common in pitbulls unfortunately.
but it does look a lil neon for it to be just that


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i can tell from the color of it that its definitely an infection... just cant tell what.. can a dog pass it onto another dog? because my female had it first.. seemed like it went away and my male had it.. now my female has it again


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i know sinus infections arent contagious.
and the only thing like that they're really going to spread around is bordetella(kennel cough) but kennel cough is just a name for a wide range of dry hacking cough's and such


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i'm aware of kennel cough.. when i had gotten my female she had it..cousin gave her to a co-worker, then she got out, then got picked up by animal control and my cousin bailed her out and gave her to me.. told me she may have kennel cough because she gave it to his dogs..


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah but if it was entropion he would be having eye problems since the dog was a pup. Eye watering would be a daily occurrence and this looks more like mucus coming from the sinus or conjunctivitis. I know we are not vets but both nizmo and I are techs so we can give you an educated guess.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I had two dogs get sinus infections almost back to back because of the time of year but they did not go away on their own.

I'll make you an offer  if you want to try the terramycin first I can send you some I can pick it up from the feed store and have it out to you tomorrow. It would be about $15 including shipping and you can pay with my paypal. 

What I have done is try the terramycin first (always good to have on hand anyway) then if it does not clear up go to the vet for antibiotic.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> yeah but if it was entropion he would be having eye problems since the dog was a pup. Eye watering would be a daily occurrence and this looks more like mucus coming from the sinus or conjunctivitis. I know we are not vets but both nizmo and I are techs so we can give you an educated guess.


yes definitely i agree.
my spelling is so horrible now idk what happened i used be pretty ok at it lol.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

ok.. so i noticed the terramycin is an ointment... is there a eye drop i could buy somewhere? or is terramycin the only thing that works


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It is the only thing you can get over the counter other drops need a prescription


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

ok... if i were to get the terr. here it'd need to be by prescription too.. i'll get ahold of you on Saturday or something.. thanks a ton for the help


----------

